# You might be a ******* if...



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

You have to take the satellite dish down to get your house painted&#8230; So you use a ladder, half of a homemade car ramp, a brick and some rocks (for leveling), and some plastic straps to ensure uninterrupted television.

Anybody else had any 'temporary' setups that the neighbors loved?


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

priceles.. all u need in the pic now is the dtv tech standing next to it w/the new 5 lnb dish. LOL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL!!!! And I really mean it! This is too funny!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paint, brushes, other stuff needed to paint house...$500

Step ladder to temporarily mount 3-LNB dish...$80

Making your unemployed brother-in-law paint your house for free
in exchange for rent while you watch the game...PRICELESS :grin: 

:sure:


----------

